# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  tip trucks ect

## SarahBuiltit

Rubbish removal cheaper to hire a tip truck for $240 and pay waste charges or get a bin 6-8 m3 maybe .5 m3 of bricks

----------


## paddyjoy

> Rubbish removal cheaper to hire a tip truck for $240 and pay waste charges or get a bin 6-8 m3 maybe .5 m3 of bricks

  Some of the skip companies will give you a discounted rate if the skip only contains clean fill (bricks/roof tiles) so this will bring your price down a bit.

----------


## barney118

There are recycling places for bricks I payed $25 for a trailer load.  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jatt

No possible reuse for any of the stuff you are throwing out, ie bricks? 
Got in 3 small truck loads of bricks years ago from a demo site, now they are hard standing for my trailer/rear access carport. It was on their way to the tip, so they couldnt dump em off quick enough  :Smilie:  
Not always possible, but thinking outside the square can be a real money saver.

----------


## Random Username

A dozen bricks in the garbage bin every week and they'll slowly disappear!  You can use the neighbours bins too, if you don't mind a walk with some bricks at about midnight!

----------


## Marc

> A dozen bricks in the garbage bin every week and they'll slowly disappear!  You can use the neighbours bins too, if you don't mind a walk with some bricks at about midnight!

   Ha ha, I have done that but not at midnight, actually asked ... good one!
RE the original post, skip is cheaper, simply because the mafia has their own way to dispose of the rubbish and don't pay tipping fees.

----------

